# Stray Cat Litter Box



## Yana-Aldowaik (May 15, 2013)

Just got a litter box and some litter for the cat and tried to get him to paw on it and stand on it but he just isn't getting it. Are there any tips I can use because he's holding it in and that's not good for him


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Contain him to a small room, a bathroom, a laundry room, with no rug or anything that he can pee on. If you just took him in, it's best to confine him to a room anyway, because just letting him roam the house is frightening for him. Once he is in his "safe" room for a while, and knows nothing can get him, he'll calm down. I would say confine him to a bedroom, but if you aren't sure if he knows what to do in the litter box, you might not want to do that yet, maybe a bathroom would be better. How long have you had him inside? You can't force them. It's probably not that he doesn't know what to do in the litter box, it's probably because he's scared. Cats will hold their pee for an eternity when they are scared. Just make him feel safe and he'll probably go soon.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

When I first brought my little feral in, I had her in a room, and I actually added a little dirt and a few leaves to the cat litter. Took her about a day and a half, but she finally used it and used it ever since then.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Contain him in one room. Mix in some soil from outside in the litter box. Put towel on the floor just in case. If he does it on the floor / towel, clean it well then put the litter box on top of that area. He will eventually get it. Tuxie got one accident on towel but that was it.


----------

